# Walk through graveyard?



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I was wondering how many of you actually allow people to walk in amongst the headstones. Two years ago we allowed it, there was no damage, and the people really loved it. This past year it was closed off to walking through, and people spent much less time looking at it. I'm thinking of some sort of compromise whereby there is a fenced path through it. I'm just really surprised at how many people enjoyed being in amongst the stones. Any thoughts or opinions, or how do you all do it?


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

I used to allow it also, at the old house. the new old house is less condusive to that kind of lay out. Wouldn't mind getting back to it, like you said ppl tended to spend more time there. Would have to change the lay out, again, but its doable. have to work on it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Since I don't do yard haunts, I can't really say. I thought this was a thread about walking through and actual graveyard--at night! Maybe a thread could be made like that with a poll even. Hmmmmm...!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I let my visitors walk through freely. Just make sure there's always someone around to watch them and you should be free of any damaged items as most people won't mess around with stuff if they know (or think) they're being watched. So far, in the three years I've done it, I've not had any incidents with damaged items.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I got confused like Sinister, I was thinkin who would have a grave yard in their back yard?


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I let people walk through mine, but it's small and near the front door, so few people do it.  Hopefully, this'll change by next year.


----------



## Raven (Dec 27, 2005)

I let people walk through my graveyard and they love it , no problems , I get alot of compliments.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

2005 halloween I had 4 brothers ages 7 to 12 make their mom take their picture in my grave yard. Each picked a tombstone that was "theirs" and layed down in front of it... Had I been thinking, I would have got their names down and made each one their own stone for next year :/


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thats a great idea, walking through a graveyard..great opportunity to pop up a scare or two behind some tombstones! A pathway would be the way to go though, so you can control the veiwing angle of the spectators.


----------



## mandycarter (Dec 16, 2005)

*Walking through graveyards*

Here in Louisiana they do it alot, especially in New Orleans during the Halloween times cause the graves are above ground but not sure they are going to do it this year due to the hurricanes.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We used to have the graveyard closed off and just had one of our actors wandering around in there. This past year we switched it around and let people walk through there. They spent alot of time reading each of the stones and checking everything out. This year we are moving it yet again since I have so many stones and the entire front yard will be graveyard and open to whomever wants to go through it. I've never had any problems with any of our props in the displays.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Yah I have the graveyard as the entrance to the haunt. People go through the archway and enter the graveyard its much more fun then going around !


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, I hadn't planned on letting everyone wander around the cemetery but quite a few did 
I had a path through the center and I assumed that they would just follow the path to the end...wrong. I wasn't worried too much about damage, I just didn't want anyone to trip over all the extension cords or branches and get hurt. 
Maybe next year I can make the cemetery bigger and arrange it better to accomodate anyone who wants to wander around and read the tombstones.


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

I really dig when the people walk through my graveyard.. tho after they fall in the first open grave and I start throwing dirt on top of them they tend to get freaked out. ... 



all kidding a side.. I would love todo a walk through graveyard with the cool stuff blocked/fenced off, and some more hands on things set up for people to look at. This year I had to block it off as I wasnt very well put together due to time constraints. I think it adds to the effect if they are allowed to walk through it and there is always enough of my people around to watch things if im busy chasing a group of kids down the street in my zombie costume..


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

We rope off the graveyard so folks can't walk directly in it (too many cords and stuff to trip over) but the tombstones are arranged so they can all be easily read. I'm amazed at how year after year people will read them all. I try to add a new one each year and re-arrange them so it isn't the same. 
Merlin (TQO)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I love having them go through the cemetery. If you have your lighting right and the weather is good (low wind for your foggers ) it can truely feel very real.

Jeff


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I like the idea of having them wander through the cemetary and I have never had fences in the past, but I plan to make some fences for this year. Blue foam-based gravestones look great but they are pretty fragile and I don't want any more swiped or broken.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A walk through graveyard that flanks your entry to the haunt sounds great. I tried to use a dremal to put names and decorations on the stones but it turned into a mess and looked bad. Short of painting, is there a better way to do this? I used 2 in. styrofoam.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> A walk through graveyard that flanks your entry to the haunt sounds great. I tried to use a dremal to put names and decorations on the stones but it turned into a mess and looked bad. Short of painting, is there a better way to do this? I used 2 in. styrofoam.


I really depends on the stones you make. I've used 4" down to 1 ".
As far as getting all creative on the lettering, I don't do it. It's just a little. Like in a graveyard at night. How much can you read.
Placement of your lights is a very important task also. You need lights in front and in back. Put a littl fog into it. Wow, it's creeepy.
Again, my lights are 20 ft. or higher in the trees, giving the moon glow effect.
this produces shadows. I don't go for the spot lights on stones, unless it's going to scare someone.

This make sense?

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I really depends on the stones you make. I've used 4" down to 1 ".
> As far as getting all creative on the lettering, I don't do it. It's just a little. Like in a graveyard at night. How much can you read.
> Placement of your lights is a very important task also. You need lights in front and in back. Put a littl fog into it. Wow, it's creeepy.
> Again, my lights are 20 ft. or higher in the trees, giving the moon glow effect.
> ...


I agree. I think far too many people put individual spots on their stones, ruining the creepiness of the graveyard. But, to each his own, I guess.

I think for next year, I'm going to move the two lights that face out towards the front of the graveyard onto the tree that's just outside the graveyard so they illuminate the graveyard from in front of the entryway pillars. That should cast some long shadows from the fencing, light the pillars up too and keep the light out of the viewer's eyes.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

about the lighting would it be shadowy if lights on roof aiming at target .....i have had no luck with lights myself......and i didnt read whole post so if im way off target here im sorry .........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

if the lights shine through tree limbs or even if you put small branches in front of the lights would cast shadows.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Although the yard is not blocked off, people tend to stay on the front walk. my cemetary is not that impressive anyway. I use rebar to hold my tombstones up. I'm always afraid of someone tripping and impaling themselves. I do believe their are people out there that would trade in that extra mouth to feed for a healthy lawsuit award.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Bone dancer, What kind of styro are you talking about? If you're using the white styro, I'd suggest forgetting the dremmel, and using a wood burning tool or soldering iron with a dimmer switch on it to control the depth of the melt. I made one for Black cat last year, and they turned out wonderfully.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

White 2in. beaded styro, thanks I plan on setting up a wood burned ala dimmer switch and seeing how it works. Still not sure what I want to put on the stones. Most of the stuff I have seen looks a little corny to me. I think I will just go with some decoration. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I seen a link here to a site that had very good info on lighting and how to set it up. Anybody remember where that was?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

BoneDancer,

I think that the link you need is in this thread:http://www.forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showthread.php?t=805


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I know what you mean Bone Dancer. I'm not a fan of funny headstones either. Ours are taken straight from old headstones, designs included.


----------

